# how to make dye sublimation custom iphone cases



## sas1 (Feb 8, 2012)

im new to heat sub methods and was wondering how do you make iphone cases


----------



## Crafty M (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey,
Just wanted to share a link that I came across when reviewing products for my business. May help you and they possibly do wholesale costs. GelaSkins | iPhone Skins, iPhone Cases, iPad Skins, iPod Skins, Laptop Skins, Gaming Skins, eReader Skins, Custom Skins & Cases, and more
Cheers
A


----------



## slf33020 (Nov 16, 2011)

Iphone cases usually come with a metal insert that can be sublimated onto and then you attach them to the case with an adhesive that is already there.


----------



## JonHandshake (Sep 29, 2013)

Is there a way to sublimate a full wrap iPhone case? You know, so that the image goes beyond the area of the metal insert and wraps all the way around the edges.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, you need to use a vacuum heat press


----------

